# File Size



## Afterimage (Feb 26, 2018)

Operating System:High Sierra 
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):LR Classic CC

Where do you get the dimensions of the file size of an image? I have an image that is:
Image Size: 109MB
Document Size: 307MB
File Size: 1.02GB (from the metadata in LR but it does not show the edge pixels.) 

Also, as you develop a photo in PS how do you know how large the file will be to determine if it can be supported by LR. I am getting some large files that I have to use PSB to save and LR does not support PSB's. If not, how do I keep track of these files if they are not in the LR library?


----------



## Afterimage (Feb 26, 2018)

Note: the image size dialog box does not give you the file size. I do not see where PS shows the file size anywhere.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 26, 2018)

If you are referring to Pixel dimensions-

In LIGHTROOM you can see this in the Metadata panel:
or even make it show on the preview thumbnail borders,
or in the Screen Info in Loupe view- (Press [Ctrl+J] to modify the Info shown)

In PHOTOSHOP-
You can click on the info box on lower-left of screen,
You can click on the Menu > Image > Canvas Size  (and exit the dialog if NOT re-sizing)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 27, 2018)

Lightroom doesn't limit on file size in MB, as long as it'll fit in a PSD/TIFF. It does limit the number of pixels. Photos can be no larger than 65,000 pixels along the longest edge, and no more than 512 megapixels (not megabytes)—whichever is smaller. 

So as I-See-Light mentions, the Canvas Size screen is the best bet for checking the pixel dimensions (keep the longest under 65000), and if you multiply the pixel dimensions, you get the number of megapixels (divide the result by 1000 to get MP).



Afterimage said:


> how do I keep track of these files if they are not in the LR library?


You can use the Any File plug-in to track PSB files that are too big to save as TIFF/PSD.  Any File Lightroom Plugin


----------



## Rob M. (Oct 2, 2019)

Returning to the question of on-disk file size, I still don't see it anywhere in Lr. The metadata Default pane gives only pixel dimensions. None of other metadata panes show file size, either. Library View Options (CMD-J) for Grid and Loupe views can give pixel dimensions and megapixels, but not file size.  Photo > Show in Finder (CMD-R) shows file size, of course, but that's, shall we say, awkward when you want to monitor file size for many photos, e.g., Ps-edited TIFFs.

Is file size hiding somewhere?

Lr Classic 8.4.1 on Mac OS Mojave 10.14.6


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 2, 2019)

It's listed in the "EXIF and IPTC" view in the Metadata panel:


----------



## Rob M. (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks, Jim! I missed it.  Oddly, I only see it with EXIF and IPTC, not in EXIF or IPTC by itself. 

R

R


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 3, 2019)

The metadata that is presented in each of these presets is selected by Adobe. Strictly speaking the file size and file name are not either EXIF or IPTC so perhaps it's understandable why they didn't include the file size info. But interesting that file size is only included in the combined view.

Personally I find the "canned" presets quite restrictive and I long ago installed Jeffery Friedl's  metadata-presets plugin. This allows you to craft your own metadata panels as you see fit. A corollary and extremely useful plugin is his metadata-viewer plugin. This on allows you to get a extremely detailed look at all the metadata for image. This includes what is actually stored in the image metadata and what is stored in the Lightroom catalog. 

-louie


----------



## clee01l (Oct 3, 2019)

LouieSherwin said:


> Personally I find the "canned" presets quite restrictive and I long ago installed Jeffery Friedl's metadata-presets plugin


I'll cast another vote for Jeffrey Freidl's metadata-presets plugin.


----------



## Rob M. (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks as if Freidl has been working on customizing presets for a decade. I may give his plugin a shot.

What I'd _really_ like is a way to add file size to the Library View Options > Expanded Cell Extras... Then it would become much easier to go through a collection and find the big files. Or even better, View > Sort >  filesize!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 6, 2019)

Rob M. said:


> What I'd _really_ like is a way to add file size to the Library View Options > Expanded Cell Extras... Then it would become much easier to go through a collection and find the big files. Or even better, View > Sort > filesize!



Sounds like a good idea. I suggest that you make that suggestion by clicking the "BUG REPORT/FEATURE REQUEST" link at the top of this page.  You should probably start with a search as it may have been already suggested. In that case add a comment to support the suggestion.

-louie


----------



## Rob M. (Oct 10, 2019)

Requested. Thx, Rob


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 27, 2019)

Rob M. said:


> Or even better, View > Sort > filesize!



Check out Jeffery Friedl's Data Explorer plut-in.

-louie


----------



## Rob M. (Dec 27, 2019)

Louie -- You and others mentioned Friedl's plug-in earlier in this thread. Thanks!

acevedoaaron26 -- Sure, I can learn anything I want about filesize, etc. in Finder or Terminal, but that's too awkward. If you re-read my question, you'll understand better what I was asking.  Jim Wilde solved my problem well enough for now.

R


----------



## johnrellis (Dec 28, 2019)

_"Then it would become much easier to go through a collection and find the big files"_

In addition to Data Explorer, the Any Filter plugin's Filter command will quickly show you the largest files:


----------

